# another u15/05 call-up to be announced today or next week?



## Kante (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi, Am almost positive that US Soccer said there would another u15/05 call-up announced either this Friday (today) or next Friday (this is incremental to the Poland call-up that just happened), but can't find the original mention of this.

Does anyone have more info here? 

Another call-up would seem to make sense given that about 1/3 of the players called-up for Poland were from FC Dallas. i.e. give some other players a shot...


----------

